# new torch and hammer coral



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice its so exciting to get an new addition


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

I love torch coral.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

do not put them close. They tentacles should not be able to reach each other. They both very aggressive

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone!  Hey Sig arent the torch and hammer corals part of the same species just different variations so they cant sting eachother? Or did i hear wrong? If so i will move one...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

jamie1985 said:


> Thanks everyone!  Hey Sig arent the torch and hammer corals part of the same species just different variations so they cant sting eachother? Or did i hear wrong? If so i will move one...


I do not know about it, but they for sure will kill all others. I had this problem.
Even the same species montiporas (green, red and blue) in my tank sting each other and they are less aggressive. Do not move them and just try to see what is going on, especially at night. I am not a expert, but just saying about problems that I had 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

Shouldn't be a problem, I've had dozens of euphillia side by side with no problems.


----------



## JayPetro (Feb 8, 2012)

Genus/species...- common name

Euphyllia ancora – hammer coral
Euphyllia cristata – grape coral
Euphyllia divisa – frogspawn coral
Euphyllia paradivisa – branching frogspawn coral
Euphyllia glabrescens – torch coral
Euphyllia parancora – branching torch coral

They are part of the same genus, but are different species. Many people claim having no problems with them being together especially hammer and frogspawn...but the torch seems to be more aggressive in more cases. If they are looking to grow then the torch will usually win the battle, but again everything happens differently in different tanks. I think sig is right...just keep an eye on them and if one keeps retracting maybe you should find another spot. Euphyllias are wicked corals by the way!
Jay


----------

